

Three Words You Should Never Use in an Email [Hacker News Nation] - castig
http://blog.onemonthrails.com/how-to-write-better-emails-hacker-news-nation/

======
ColinWright
Oh FFS, a 22 minute video? I'll bet if you had a transcription I could read it
in sub 3 minutes and get all the value I was ever going to get.

No, I don't care how important and wonderful you think your news is, I will
not watch a 22 minute video to find out if there's value.

